

Facebook Now Lets You Take Your Data With You - nathanh
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/06/facebook-now-lets-you-take-your-data-with-you/

======
nrbafna
Pretty old. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1765002>

------
otoburb
Bold move indeed. Facebook is betting that individuals will never be able to
rebuild their social graph on their own.

On the other hand, this is great PR for Facebook as they can now point to an
example of their commitment to non-silo'd personal information.

Remains to be seen in what format(s) the information will be provided in, such
that it will be accessible in a "simple, browseable [sic] manner."

------
kqueue
Why are you posting this?

